# هل العهد القديم كامل



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الساده الافاضل 
لي سؤال ارجو الرد عليه 
هل العهد القديم كامل ام فيه اسفار ليست موجوده؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاجابة على قد السؤال
ايوة كامل لم يعتريه نقص او زيادة
*


----------



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الاجابة على قد السؤال
> ايوة كامل لم يعتريه نقص او زيادة
> *


وما الدليل علي كلامك


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح *


----------



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

صديقي العذيذ 
مارئيك ناخذ الاجابه من العهد القديم نفسه 
اخبارالايام الاولي 29: 29 وامور داود الملك الاولي والاخيره هي مكتوبه في اخبار صموئيل الرائي واخبارناثان النبي واخبارجادالرائي 

الملوك الاول 41: 11وبقية أمور سليمان ألاولي والاخيره اماهي مكتوبه في اخبار ناثان النبي وفي نبوت أخيا الشيلوني وفي رؤي يعد والرائي علي يربعام بن نبط 

فأين ذهبت هذه الاسفار؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> صديقي العذيذ
> مارئيك ناخذ الاجابه من العهد القديم نفسه
> اخبارالايام الاولي 29: 29 وامور داود الملك الاولي والاخيره هي مكتوبه في اخبار صموئيل الرائي واخبارناثان النبي واخبارجادالرائي
> 
> ...


*ياحبيبى سفر يعنى كتاب وبالعبرى*
*סֵפֶר* *سافير*
*وتعنى*
*2) missive, ********, writing, book*
*a) missive*
*1) letter (of instruction), written order, commission, request, written decree*
*b) legal ********, certificate of divorce, deed of purchase, indictment, sign*
*c) book, ***oll*
*1) book of prophecies*
*2) genealogical register*
*3) law-book*
*4) book (of poems)*
*5) book (of kings)*
*6) books of the canon, ******ure*
*7) record book (of God)*
*d) book-learning, writing*
*1) be able to read (after verb 'to know')*
*اى كتاب مكتوب يطلق على سافير(سفر)*
*فليس كل كتاب يندرج تحت قائمة الكتب القانونية المقدسة الموحى بها 
*
*والكتب دى موجودة ياعزيزى لكنها غير قانونية ولا يعترف بكونها وحى الهى*
*انتظرنى قليلا
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل الكتب المشار إليها كتب بشريه وليست كتب سماويه انتظر من الأخ أبو الحمد دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس أن الكتب التى تحدث عنها كتب سماويه موحى بها!!!!!*


----------



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى سفر يعنى كتاب وبالعبرى*
> ** *سافير*
> *وتعنى*
> *2) missive, ********, writing, book*
> ...


كويس كلام جميل 
طيب إذا كانت غير قانونيه الكتاب متكلم عنها ليه 
إيه رايك نشوف بعض الذي يعترف بفقد هذه الاسفار 
اولا دار المعارف الكتابيه مثلا
لقد كان امام كاتب اخبارالايام مراجع نبويه لم تعد موجوده لدينا الان 
ثانين دليل العهدالقديم دكتورملاك محارب صفحه 14 
فلقد كان لبني اسرائيل بعض السجلات الرسميه يدونون منها كتبة اسفارالوحي المعلومات بإرشاد الروح القدس 
فسواء كانت هذه الكتب مقدسه 
اوغير مقدسه فهي بالتأكيد تحتوي 
علي اشياء صحيحه بدليل اقتباس الوحي منها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> فسواء كانت هذه الكتب مقدسه
> اوغير مقدسه فهي بالتأكيد تحتوي
> علي اشياء صحيحه بدليل اقتباس الوحي منها


نعم أخى هى كتب بشريه تحتوى معلومات صحيحة لكنها ليست كتب موحى بها من الله وبالتالى ففقدها أو وجودها لايهمنا فى هذا المقام


----------



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *كل الكتب المشار إليها كتب بشريه وليست كتب سماويه انتظر من الأخ أبو الحمد دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس أن الكتب التى تحدث عنها كتب سماويه موحى بها!!!!!*


اهلان اخ سامح 
لن اطيل عليك كثيرا ويكفيني ماجأفي كتاب فكره عامه عن الكتاب المقدس ديرالانبامقار صفحة 22 
حقولك تلخيص بصيط وعليك انت بقرائته 
ولايمكن ان نقرر علي وجه التحديد متي بدأت كتابة اول مستندات العهدالقديم فتاريخ أقدم كتابه دينيه وجدت في الشرق الادني يرجع إلي حوالي 4000سنه قبل الميلاد مما لانستبعد ان تكون هناك مخطوطات دينيه أيام رؤساء الاباء وهي التي استقي منها العهدالقديم مادته 
فإذن يااخ سامح سواء كانت بشريه اوغير بشريه فهي تحتوي علي حقائق بدليل ان العهدالقديم استقامنها مادته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> اهلان اخ سامح
> لن اطيل عليك كثيرا ويكفيني ماجأفي كتاب فكره عامه عن الكتاب المقدس ديرالانبامقار صفحة 22
> حقولك تلخيص بصيط وعليك انت بقرائته
> ولايمكن ان نقرر علي وجه التحديد متي بدأت كتابة اول مستندات العهدالقديم فتاريخ أقدم كتابه دينيه وجدت في الشرق الادني يرجع إلي حوالي 4000سنه قبل الميلاد مما لانستبعد ان تكون هناك مخطوطات دينيه أيام رؤساء الاباء وهي التي استقي منها العهدالقديم مادته
> فإذن يااخ سامح سواء كانت بشريه اوغير بشريه فهي تحتوي علي حقائق بدليل ان العهدالقديم استقامنها مادته


*نعم وقد وصل إلينا الوحى الإلهى وهذا هو المطلوب من الكتب المقدسه وسواه لانريد شيئا.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> اهلان اخ سامح
> لن اطيل عليك كثيرا ويكفيني ماجأفي كتاب فكره عامه عن الكتاب المقدس ديرالانبامقار صفحة 22
> حقولك تلخيص بصيط وعليك انت بقرائته
> ولايمكن ان نقرر علي وجه التحديد متي بدأت كتابة اول مستندات العهدالقديم فتاريخ أقدم كتابه دينيه وجدت في الشرق الادني يرجع إلي حوالي 4000سنه قبل الميلاد مما لانستبعد ان تكون هناك مخطوطات دينيه أيام رؤساء الاباء وهي التي استقي منها العهدالقديم مادته
> فإذن يااخ سامح سواء كانت بشريه اوغير بشريه فهي تحتوي علي حقائق بدليل ان العهدالقديم استقامنها مادته


*ياعزيزى سؤالك كان اسفار ذكر اسمها فى العهد القديم ولا توجد ضمن الاسفار القانونية
فجاوبتك ان كلمة سفر او سافير بالعبرى معناها اى كتاب 
فهل لديك دليل واحد ان  الكنيسة الجامعة قد امنت بقانونية اى سفر غير الاسفار المؤمنين بيها*
*بالنسبة للكتاب الىل حضرتك بتقول عليه مش لاقيه عندى ومسمعتش عنه قبل كدا نهائيا
وراجعت مكتبة دير الانبا مقار مش لاقى الكتاب دا فياريت تتحفنا بيا يبقى كتير خيرك اقراه*
*دا مكتبة الدير ياريت تقولى لااقى فين الكتاب دا*
http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/f_matta.htm


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> ثانين دليل العهدالقديم دكتورملاك محارب صفحه 14
> فلقد كان لبني اسرائيل بعض السجلات الرسميه يدونون منها كتبة اسفارالوحي المعلومات بإرشاد الروح القدس
> فسواء كانت هذه الكتب مقدسه
> اوغير مقدسه فهي بالتأكيد تحتوي
> علي اشياء صحيحه بدليل اقتباس الوحي منها


*ادى الكتاب صفحة 14 الكلام واضح وبيؤكد مانقوله انها مجرد سجلات وكتب تاريخية غير قانونية*
*فهو قسم الكتب الى موحى بها(قانونية)وكتب غير قانونية(سجلات تاريخية)*
*فما مشكلتك ياعزيزى*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*من كتاب مقالات فى الكتاب المقدس للمتنيح الانبا غورغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى *
*صفحة 99*


----------



## ابوالحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *من كتاب مقالات فى الكتاب المقدس للمتنيح الانبا غورغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى *
> *صفحة 99*


الاستاذ العذيذ والمحاورالمحترم شمس ردك جميل وبنسبه للكتب إلي مش وجده للاسف انااستخدم الهاتف وإلا كنت ارسلتهم لك 
ولاكن يقول إوريجانوس عدم وجود الاسفارالقانونيه الثانيه في النسخه العبريه ان اليهود حذفوها لانها تسئ إلي شيوخهم 
وعندما نقرأ في انجيل متي 23: 2 واتي وسكن في مدينه يقال لها ناصره لكي يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انه سيدعي ناصريا 
وبالطبع هذه النبوءه غيرموجوده في العهدالقديم


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> الاستاذ العذيذ والمحاورالمحترم شمس ردك جميل وبنسبه للكتب إلي مش وجده للاسف انااستخدم الهاتف وإلا كنت ارسلتهم لك
> ولاكن يقول إوريجانوس عدم وجود الاسفارالقانونيه الثانيه في النسخه العبريه ان اليهود حذفوها لانها تسئ إلي شيوخهم


*لا ياعزيزى
الاسفار القانونية الثانية موجودة فى الترجمة السبعينية من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ومترجميها شيوخ السبعينية فكيف حذفوها 
راجع الترجمة الانجليزية للترجمة السبعينية ستجد فيها كافة الاسفار القانونية الثانية من قبل المسيح*
*http://www.ccel.org/bible/brenton/*


> وعندما نقرأ في انجيل متي 23: 2 واتي وسكن في مدينه يقال لها ناصره لكي يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انه سيدعي ناصريا
> وبالطبع هذه النبوءه غيرموجوده في العهدالقديم


*لا ياعزيزى مكتوب كما قيل بالانبياء وليس كما قبل بالنبى وفعلا هناك كثير من النبوات فى الاسفار القانونية عن مجئ الغصن الذى سينب من اصل يسى  ياريت تفتح خاص بالنقطة دى وهشرحهالك او بامكانك قراءة الملف دا
**http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10018*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*العلامة اوريجانوس معترف بقانونية الاسفار القانونية الثانية وله اقتباسات عديدة هحاول اختر على قد مقدر
مثلا من سفر طوبيت
**Where you get your “lost and won at play, and thrown out unburied on the streets,” I know not, unless it is from Tobias; and Tobias (as also Judith), we ought to notice, the Jews do not use.  They are not even found in the Hebrew Apocrypha, as I learned from the Jews themselves.  However, since the Churches use Tobias, you must know that even in the captivity some of the captives were rich and well to do.  Tobias himself says, “Because I remembered God with all my heart; and the Most High gave me grace and beauty in the eyes of Nemessarus, and I was his purveyor; and I went into Media, and left in trust with Gabael, the brother of Gabrias, at Ragi, a city of Media, ten talents of silver.”30553055    Tob. i. 12–14.  And he adds, as if he were a rich man, “In the days of Nemessarus I gave many alms to my brethren.  I gave my bread to the hungry, and my clothes to the naked:  and if I saw any of my nation dead, and cast outside the walls of Nineve, I buried him; and if king Senachereim had slain any when he came fleeing from Judea, I buried them privily (for in his wrath he killed many).”  Think whether this great catalogue of Tobias’s good deeds does not betoken great wealth and much property, especially when he adds, “Understanding that I was sought for to be put to death, I withdrew myself for fear, and all my goods were forcibly taken away.”30563056    Tob. i. 19.*
*And another captive, Dachiacharus, the son of Ananiel, the brother of Tobias, was set over all the exchequer of the kingdom of king Acherdon; and we read, “Now Achiacharus was cup-bearer and keeper of the signet, and steward and overseer of the accounts.”30573057    Tob. i. 22.*
*Mardochaios, too, frequented the court of the king, and had such boldness before him, that he was in***ibed among the benefactors of Artaxerxes*.
*من سفر حكمة سليمان*
*And as we teach, moreover, that “wisdom will not enter into the soul of a base man, nor dwell in a body that is involved in sin,”36143614    Wisd. Solom. i. 4. we say, Whoever has clean hands, and therefore lifts up holy hands to God, and by reason of being occupied with elevated 
*
*and heavenly* 
*قصة سوسنة*
*3038    Susanna 56. 8.  And I knew another Hebrew, who told about these elders such traditions as the following:  that they pretended to the Jews in captivity, who were hoping by the coming of Christ to be freed from the yoke of their enemies, that they could explain clearly the things* 

*مكابين التانى*
5*.  But that we may believe on the authority of holy ******ure that such is the case, hear how in the book of Maccabees, where the mother of seven martyrs exhorts her son to endure torture, this truth is confirmed; for she says, “I ask of thee, my son, to look at the heaven and the earth, and at all things which are in them, and beholding these, to know that God made all these things when they did not exist.”20752075    2 Mac. vii. 28.  In the book of the Shepherd also, in the first commandment, he speaks as follows*:  

*يشوع بن سيراخ**
Son of God and from the Holy Spirit—and they will certainly be able to learn very much, and those of higher rank much more than those of a lower—nevertheless it is impossible for them to comprehend all things, according to the statement, “The most part of the works of God are hid.”29602960    Cf. Ecclus. xvi. 21.  And therefore also it is to be desired that every one, according to his strength, should ever stretch out to those things that are before, “forgetting the things that are behind,” both to better works and to a clearer apprehension and understanding, through Jesus Christ our Saviour, to whom be glory for ever*!
*ويكفى ان المسيح استشهد بها فهو احسن توثيق ليها وهديك مثال على دا بسرعة كدا*
*من سفر الحكمة لسليمان الحكيم* *
الازرق اقتباسات من سفر الحكمة والاسود من الانجيل*

*2 : 6*​ *فتعالوا نتمتع بالطيبات الحاضرة ونبتدر منافع الوجود ما دمنا في الشبيبة*​ *كورنثوس الأولى*​ *15 : 32*​ *إن كان الأموات لا يقومون فلنأكل ونشرب لأننا غدا نموت*​ *2 : 13*​ *يزعم أن عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الله*​ *إنجيل متى*​ *27 : 43*​ *قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن إن أراده**.**لأنه قال أنا ابن الله*​ *2 : 15*​ *بل منظره ثقيل علينا لأن سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا*​ *7 : 7*​ *لا يقدر العالم أن يبغضكم ولكنه يبغضني أنا لأني اشهد عليه أن أعماله شريرة**.*​ *3 : 7*​ *فهم في وقت افتقادهم يتلألأون*​ *إنجيل متى*​ *13 : 43*​ *حينئذ يضيء الأبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم**.*​ *3 : 8*​ *ويدينون الأمم ويتسلطون على الشعوب ويملك ربهم على الأبد**.*​ *كورنثوس الأولى*​ *6 : 2*​ *ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم**.*​ *4 : 4*​ *وان أخرجت فروعاً إلى حين فإنها لعدم رسوخها تزعزعها الريح وتقتلعها الزوبعة**.*​ *إنجيل متى*​ *7 : 27*​ *فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط**.**وكان سقوطه عظيما*​ *6 : 4*​ *فإن سلطتكم من الرب وقدرتكم من الله العلي**.*​ *رسالة رومية*​ *13 : 1*​ *لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله**.*​ *7 : 26*​ *لأنها ضياء النور الأزلي ومرآة عمل الله التقية وصورة جودته**.*​ *العبرانيين*​ *1 : 3*​ *هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره*​ *13 : 1 **، **5 **، **7*​ *1 **إن جميع الذين لم يعرفوا الله هم حمقى من طبعهم لم يقدروا أن يعلموا الكائن من الخيرات المنظورة ولم يتأملوا المصنوعات حتى يعرفوا صانعها**.*​ *5 **فانه بعظم جمال المبروءات يبصر فاطرها على طريق المقايسة**.*​ *7 **إذ هم يبحثون عنه مترددين بين مصنوعاته فيغرهم منظرها لأن المصنوعات ذات جمال**.*​ *رسالة رومية*​ *1 : 18 **، **21*​ *18 **لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم**.*​ *21 **لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في أفكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي**.*​ *15 :7*​ *إن الخزاف يعني بعجن الطين اللين ويصنع منه كل إناء مما نستخدمه فيصنع من الطين الواحد الآنية المستخدمة في الأعمال الطاهرة والمستخدمة في عكس ذلك وإما تخصيص كل إناء بواحدة من الخدمتين فإنما يرجع على حكم صانع الطين**.*​ *رسالة رومية*​ *9 : 21*​ *أم ليس للخزاف سلطان على الطين أن يصنع من كتلة واحدة إناء للكرامة وآخر للهوان*​ ​ ​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع استاذنا شمس الحق


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ينقل الى الشبهات*​


----------



## ابوالحمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب إيه رائيك يااستاذ شمس إذا كان الكتاب بيسبت تحريف نفسه 
ارميا 8: 8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا حقا إلي الكذب حولهاقلم الكبة الكازب 

التثنيه 31: 24 وعندما أتم موسي تدوين نصوص هذه التوراه كامله في كتاب أمراللاويين حاملي تابوت عهدالرب قائلاخذوكتاب التوراه هذا وضعوه إلي جوارتابوت عهدالرب الهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم لاني اعرف تمردكم وقساوة قلوبكم إزوانا مذلت معكم اليوم أخذتم في مقاومة الرب فكم بالاحري تتمردون بعدموتي

ارميا 23: 36 اماوحي الرب فلاتذكروه بعدلان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرفتم كلام الاله الي الرب القديرإلهنا


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب إيه رائيك يااستاذ شمس إذا كان الكتاب بيسبت تحريف نفسه
> ارميا 8: 8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا حقا إلي الكذب حولهاقلم الكبة الكازب


*ياعزيزى ياريت نبطل مهاترات فارغة وكلام عقيم احنا مش اطفال دا كتابنا واحنا عارفين كل كلمة فيه بتقول ايه
مش مستنين سيادتكم علشان تالفوا عليه انا هنقلك النص كامل تشوف ارميا بيوبخ الكتبة على ايه*
* « وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَلْ يَسْقُطُونَ وَلاَ يَقُومُونَ، أَوْ يَرْتَدُّ أَحَدٌ وَلاَ يَرْجعُ؟*
*5 فَلِمَاذَا ارْتَدَّ هذَا الشَّعْبُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتِدَادًا دَائِمًا؟ تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْمَكْرِ. أَبَوْا أَنْ يَرْجِعُوا.*
*6 صَغَيْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ. بِغَيْرِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَتُوبُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا عَمِلْتُ؟ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ رَجَعَ إِلَى مَسْرَاهُ كَفَرَسٍ ثَائِرٍ فِي الْحَرْبِ.*
*7 بَلِ اللَّقْلَقُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَعْرِفُ مِيعَادَهُ، وَالْيَمَامَةُ وَالسُّنُوْنَةُ الْمُزَقْزِقَةُ حَفِظَتَا وَقْتَ مَجِيئِهِمَا. أَمَّا شَعْبِي فَلَمْ يَعْرِفْ قَضَاءَ الرَّبِّ!*
*8 كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقًّا إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ.*
*9 خَزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءُ. ارْتَاعُوا وَأُخِذُوا. هَا قَدْ رَفَضُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ، فَأَيَّةُ حِكْمَةٍ لَهُمْ؟* 
*هنا ارميا بيوبخ شعبه اللى ارتد عن كلمة الله وسار وراء اهواء نفسه ولا يتكلم عن كلمة الله
فكيف يا عزيزى تقتبس ايات وتحرفها وتتدعى انها تشهد بالتحريف
فى حين ان المحرف هو انت مش الكتاب اللى بيشهد
فهو يتكلم عن بعد اسرائيل عن شريعة الله واحكامه*
*نستعرض ترجمات تانية علشان يتضح المعنى*
"'*How can you say, "We are wise because we have the word of the LORD," when your teachers have twisted it by writing lies?*
*بينما معلميكم حولوها بكتابات خاطئة*
*فهو يتكلم عن تعليم معلمين اليهود عن شريعة الله الموجودة فعلا وحولوها للكذب لتعليم خطا*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*من كتاب هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط
**التعليق  الثاني*
*ما هو  التحريف الذي  أشار إليه إرميا النبي؟*
*ثم يقول الكاتب زاعماً: ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15،  16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت  في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم  رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا  الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن  الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم  خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ".*
* ثالثاً: لقد  اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36)  توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون  وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ".*
*رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته  لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب  معنا؟*
*حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". *
* وللرد نقول:  من الواضح هنا أن كاتب المقال لا يهمه شيء غير اصطياد كلمات يحور معناها ليصل بها  إلى غرضه!!! ونقول له أن الدراسة النبيلة ذات الغرض النبيل تبحث كل شيء وتدرس كل  شيء وتفهم كل شيء بحيدة، ولا تأخذ بالظواهر، ولو كان قد قرأ بقية الإصحاح لفهم  المعنى!!*
*(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم  أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله  عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة  لأنهم ينسبون لله كلاماً لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب:  " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم  باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب  يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف  في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته؟ من أصغى لكلمته وسمع؟ ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج  ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه. في  آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم  تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن  شر أعمالهم " (ار23: 15-23).*

*(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم  كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية "  הפך -  hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":  *
*" for you have perverted  the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ". أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي  على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير  هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my words  into a lie "!! أي فسرتم كلمتي بالكذب وبغير معناها الذي  قصدته، أولتم كلامي تأويلاً فاسداً.*
* ولذا فقد  ترجمت في العربية المشتركة: " أمَّا وَحيُ الرّبِّ فلا تَذكُروهُ مِنْ بَعدُ، لأنَّ  لِكُلٍّ مِنكُم كلامًا مِنْ وَحيهِ، فعكَسْتُم كلامَ الإلَهِ الحَيِّ  والرّبِّ القديرِ".*
*(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى  الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة  للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يفسر المعنى  على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في  تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان  هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!*
*نرجو يا عزيزى الفاضل ان تقرا السفر كامل وتعرف ان هذا السفر النبوى موجه خصيصا لشعب الله حينما بعد عن الرب الهه وسار وراء انبياء كذبة وعبدوا اله غريبة وسمعوا تعليم الكتبة الفاسد 
واتخلى شوية عن الجهلة اللى ولا بيقروا ولا بيدرسوا وبينقلوا من هنا ومن هنا علشان يوهم القارئ البسيط ان وجد شئ مغيب عننا*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*وببساطة لو بعلم طفل بسيط لا يعلم اى شئ هتبقى الاجابة ببساطة ان ارميا ليس اخر الانبياء فقد جاء بعده انبياء كثر منهم انبياء كبار وصغار وكلهم مؤمنين بشريعة موسى على سبيل المثال
سفر باروخ
**1 هذا كتاب اوامر الله والشريعة التي الى الابد كل من تمسك بها فله الحياة والذين يهملونها يموتون*
*2 تب يا يعقوب واتخذها وسر في الضياء تجاه نورها*
*سفر صفنيا
**1 وَيْلٌ لِلْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ الْمُنَجَّسَةِ، الْمَدِينَةِ الْجَائِرَةِ!*
*2 لَمْ تَسْمَعِ الصَّوْتَ. لَمْ تَقْبَلِ التَّأْدِيبَ. لَمْ تَتَّكِلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ. لَمْ تَتَقَرَّبْ إِلَى إِلهِهَا.*
*3 رُؤَسَاؤُهَا فِي وَسَطِهَا أُسُودٌ زَائِرَةٌ. قُضَاتُهَا ذِئَابُ مَسَاءٍ لاَ يُبْقُونَ شَيْئًا إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ.*
*4 أَنْبِيَاؤُهَا مُتَفَاخِرُونَ أَهْلُ غُدْرَاتٍ. كَهَنَتُهَا نَجَّسُوا الْقُدْسَ، خَالَفُوا الشَّرِيعَةَ.*
*سفر حجى*
*10 فِي الرَّابعِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ التَّاسِعِ، فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ لِدَارِيُوسَ، كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ عَنْ يَدِ حَجَّي النَّبِيِّ قَائِلاً:*
*11 «هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: اِسْأَلِ الْكَهَنَةَ عَنِ الشَّرِيعَةِ قَائِلاً:*
*12 إِنْ حَمَلَ إِنْسَانٌ لَحْمًا مُقَدَّسًا فِي طَرَفِ ثَوْبِهِ وَمَسَّ بِطَرَفِهِ خُبْزًا أَوْ طَبِيخًا أَوْ خَمْرًا أَوْ زَيْتًا أَوْ طَعَامًا مَّا، فَهَلْ يَتَقَدَّسُ؟» فَأَجَابَ الْكَهَنَةُ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ».*
*سفر ملاخى*
*7 لأَنَّ شَفَتَيِ الْكَاهِنِ تَحْفَظَانِ مَعْرِفَةً، وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَطْلُبُونَ الشَّرِيعَةَ، لأَنَّهُ رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ.*
*8 أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَحِدْتُمْ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ وَأَعْثَرْتُمْ كَثِيرِينَ بِالشَّرِيعَةِ. أَفْسَدْتُمْ عَهْدَ لاَوِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.*
*9 فَأَنَا أَيْضًا صَيَّرْتُكُمْ مُحْتَقَرِينَ وَدَنِيئِينَ عِنْدَ كُلِّ الشَّعْبِ، كَمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَحْفَظُوا طُرُقِي بَلْ حَابَيْتُمْ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ».*
*
*
*فتوبيخ ارميا لمعلمين اليهود الكذبة ليس لانهم غيروا شريعة الله بل لانهم امالوا شريعة الله الموجودة عن مايريد الله وتنبوا كذبا 
فى مثل مصرى بيقول لو كان المتكلم مجنون فالمستمع يبقى عاقل 
واعتقد اننا لدينا قليل من العقل اتمنى يبقى عندك انت وكل المسلمين وتقروا بدل متحرفوا وتنسبوا لكتاب رب الجنود الكتاب الالهى الوحيد ما عجز عنه فلاسفة وحكماء ان يثبتوه
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*هذه هى شهادة الكتاب عن نفسه وليس تدليسك*"السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول" متى 21 : 33 ، متى 24: 35 ،مرقس 13 : 31
*"كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر"* 2 تى 3: 16


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

واضح ان الاخ المسلم
دخل قرأ موضوع في منتدى اسلامي
لكن أنا أحييه انه جاء ليناقش ما قرأه لعله يفهم ما المقصود
ربنا يبارك في عملك يا شمس الحق بصراحة 10/10
ابقى طمنا على أخبار المعمودية


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*قريب يا حبيبى هتم خلاص اقل من اسبوعين وهطمنكوا 
*


----------



## ابوالحمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا اسف للاطاله عليك في الرد 
ثانين هذا ماقصدته ان اليهود كانويحرفو كلام الله بدليل نبي الله موسي كان خايف منهم ان يحرفوالتوراه ولاكنهم حرفو واضافو ونقصو بدليل هذاالنص التكوين 1: 2 وكانت الارض خربه وخاليه وعلي وجه الغمرظلمه وروح الله يرف علي وجه المياه 

توراه عبريه:خربه وخاليه
توراه يونانيه:قبيحه وغيرمأهوله 
توراه سامريه:مغموره ومستبحره
كل جماعه كتبين بمذاجهم عادي يعني 
توراه عبريه ويونانيه:وروح الله يرف 
توراه سامريه:ورياح الله هابه 
علي فكره النصوص كثير بس اكتفي بهذا النص


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اسف للاطاله عليك في الرد
> ثانين هذا ماقصدته ان اليهود كانويحرفو كلام الله بدليل نبي الله موسي كان خايف منهم ان يحرفوالتوراه ولاكنهم حرفو واضافو ونقصو بدليل هذاالنص التكوين 1: 2 وكانت الارض خربه وخاليه وعلي وجه الغمرظلمه وروح الله يرف علي وجه المياه
> 
> ...


ل*لأسف إنت مش فاهم الفرق بين الأصل والترجمه=====>النرجمه كل مهمتها توصيل الوحى فى اللغه المراد اليها فلا عيب فى استخدام المترادفات لتصل نفس الفكره المهم هو عدم تغيير المعنى فى مثالك الذى أوردته خربه تؤدى نفس معنى قبيحه وخاليه تؤدى نفس غير مأهوله محدش بيكتب على مزاجه ده اسمه ترجمه.


*


----------



## ابوالحمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> ل*لأسف إنت مش فاهم الفرق بين الأصل والترجمه=====>النرجمه كل مهمتها توصيل الوحى فى اللغه المراد اليها فلا عيب فى استخدام المترادفات لتصل نفس الفكره المهم هو عدم تغيير المعنى فى مثالك الذى أوردته خربه تؤدى نفس معنى قبيحه وخاليه تؤدى نفس غير مأهوله محدش بيكتب على مزاجه ده اسمه ترجمه.
> 
> 
> *


طيب ياستاذ سامح الكلام مش ناذل من عند الله إذي كل واحد يغيرفي معناه سواء ترجمه اونص


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> طيب ياستاذ سامح الكلام مش ناذل من عند الله إذي كل واحد يغيرفي معناه سواء ترجمه اونص


*بالظبط الترجمة لاتغير المعنى لكنها تؤدى نفس المعنى فماوجه إعتراضك؟
*


----------



## salah571 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

صباح الخير
طيب ممكن سؤال لو سمحتم اكرر لو سمحتم 
ما الفرق بين اناجيل البروتوستانت و الكاثوليك و الارثوذوكس
لا اقصد التطرق للطوائف انا اقصد هل اناجيلهم واحدة ؟


----------



## أَمَة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

salah571 قال:


> صباح الخير
> طيب ممكن سؤال لو سمحتم اكرر لو سمحتم
> ما الفرق بين اناجيل البروتوستانت و الكاثوليك و الارثوذوكس
> لا اقصد التطرق للطوائف انا اقصد هل اناجيلهم واحدة ؟


 
الأناجيل واحدة لدى كل الطوائف المسيحية. وليس هناك أي فرف بتاتا.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

salah571 قال:


> صباح الخير
> طيب ممكن سؤال لو سمحتم اكرر لو سمحتم
> ما الفرق بين اناجيل البروتوستانت و الكاثوليك و الارثوذوكس
> لا اقصد التطرق للطوائف انا اقصد هل اناجيلهم واحدة ؟


*الانجيل واحد لجميع الطوائف وليس كما يروج بعض الفسقه الكذبه بأن كل طائفه لها انجيلها الخاص لكى يوحى بان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب بشرى يتعرض للتحريف من جميع الطوائف.*


----------



## salah571 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على التوضيح


----------



## e-Sword (3 أبريل 2014)

*مليون شكر استاذى الحبيب شمس الحق 
ربنا بعوض تعبك اضعاف اضعاف

 و ايضا من رد دكتور هولي بايبل على جزيئة ارميا

*
*هل يوجد نصوص في الكتاب تشهد علي انه تم تحريفه ؟ ارميا 8: 8 ارميا 23: 29*​ *Holy_bible_1*
*الشبهة *​ *ذَكَرَ الكتاب المقدس للتحريف الذى وقع لكلمة الله :*
*(كَيْفَ  تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ  بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟)  إرمياء 8: 8**(29أَلَيْسَتْ  هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ  الصَّخْرَ؟ 30لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ  الَّذِينَ يَسْرِقُونَ كَلِمَتِي بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ. 31هَئَنَذَا  عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ لِسَانَهُمْ  وَيَقُولُونَ: قَالَ. 32هَئَنَذَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ  بِأَحْلاَمٍ كَاذِبَةٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ يَقُصُّونَهَا  وَيُضِلُّونَ شَعْبِي بِأَكَاذِيبِهِمْ وَمُفَاخَرَاتِهِمْ وَأَنَا لَمْ  أُرْسِلْهُمْ وَلاَ أَمَرْتُهُمْ. فَلَمْ يُفِيدُوا هَذَا الشَّعْبَ  فَائِدَةً يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ]. 33وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ أَوْ  نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَاهِنٌ: [مَا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ؟] فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: [أَيُّ  وَحْيٍ؟ إِنِّي أَرْفُضُكُمْ - هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ. 34فَالنَّبِيُّ أَوِ  الْكَاهِنُ أَوِ الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - أُعَاقِبُ  ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ وَبَيْتَهُ. 35هَكَذَا تَقُولُونَ الرَّجُلُ لِصَاحِبِهِ  وَالرَّجُلُ لأَخِيهِ: بِمَاذَا أَجَابَ الرَّبُّ وَمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ  الرَّبُّ؟ 36أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ  كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ  الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا.) إرمياء 23: 29-36*
*فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلا*
*تعالى الله عما تقولون علواً كبيرا.*
*الرد*
*الحقيقة  ما تتكلم عنه كل هذه الاعداد ليس له علاقه بنص الكتاب المقدس ولا بكتابة  الوحي الالهي ولو كان المشكك يعتقد ان الانبياء الكذبه غيروا في نص كلام  الله المكتوب فهو يؤمن باله ضعيف والانبياء الكذبه اقوي واذكي منه وهذا  مرفوض . ولهذا اضع مقدمة عن معني التحريف ثم ندرس كل عدد ونري عما يتكلم في  سياقه *
*فكما قلت سابقا عن معني التحريف*
لسان العرب 
والتحريف في  القرآن والكلمة: تغيير الحرفِ عن معناه والكلمة عن معناها وهي قريبة الشبه  كما كانت اليهود تُغَيِّرُ مَعانَي التوراة بالأَشباه، فوصَفَهم اللّه  بفعلهم فقال تعالى: يُحَرِّفُون الكَلِمَ عن مواضعه.
وقوله في حديث أَبي هريرة: آمَنْتُ بمُحَرِّفِ القلوب؛ هو الـمُزِيلُ أَي مُـمِيلُها
الصحاح في اللغة
وتَحْريفُ الكلام عن مواضعه: تغييرُ مَعانَي الكلام  .
وتحْريفُ القلمِ: قَطُّهُ مُحَرّفاً.
ويقال: انْحَرَفَ عنه وتحرّفَ واحْرَوْرَفَ، أي مالَ وعَدَلَ.
ويقال: مالي عن هذا الأمر مَحْرِفٌ، ومالي عنه مَصْرِفٌ، بمعنىً واحد، أي مُتَمَحّى.
العباب الزاخر
قال: وأحرف: إذا جازى على خير أو شر. وتحريف الكلم  عن مواضعه: تغيير وتبديل مَعانَيه، ومنه قوله تعالى: (ثُمَّ  يُحَرِّقُوْنَه). وقول أبى هريرة -رضي الله عنه-: آمنت بمحرف القولب. يعني  بمزيغها ومزيلها، وقيل: بمحركها. وتحريف القلم: قطه محرفاً. وأحرورف: أي مال وعدل، قال العجاج يصف ثوراً يحفر كناساً:
وايضا
وقال  ابن عبّاد: الإسْكافُ في قول ابن مُقبِل: يمجها أصهب الإسْكافِ. يعني  حُمرة الخمر. قال الصغاني مؤلف هذا الكتاب: هذا تصحيف في اللفظ وتحريف في المعنى،
المحيط 
*حَرَّفَ يُحَرِّفُ تَحْريفاً : ـ الشيْءَ: أمَالَهُ؛ حرّف القلم، أي قطَّهُ مائِلاً حتى يُطاوعَهُ في الكتابة**




** يُحَرِّفُونَ الكَلِمَ عَنْ مَواضِعِهِ**



** أي يميلونَ به عن مواضعه التي وضعه اللّه فيها. ـ الكلامَ: جعله محتملاً لوجهْين**



** وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ منْهُم يَسْمَعُون كَلاَمَ اللهِ ثمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ**



**. ـ الشّيْءَ: غيّرهُ؛**



**فَحَرَّفُوا الكِتَابَ بِالتَفْسِير **



**/ حرَّف معنى القانون/ حرَّف الوقائع.*
الغني ​ *حَرَّفَ  - [ح ر ف]. (ف: ربا. متعد). حَرَّفْتُ، أُحَرِّفُ، حَرِّفْ، مص. تَحْريفٌ.  1."حَرَّفَ الشَّيْءَ" : أَمالَهُ. 2."حَرَّفَ القَلَمَ" : بَراهُ  فَقَطَّعَ رَأْسَهُ مُحَرَّفاً. 3."حَرَّفَ الكَلامَ" : أَعْطاهُ تَفْسيراً  مُغايِراً لِمَقاصِدِهِ الأصْلِيَّةِ.**



** يُحَرِّفونَ الكَلِمِ عَنْ مَواضِعِهِ**



** .(قرآن). *
وتَحْريفُه على نحوِ التَّدْويرِ،
وهذا لان اصل كلمة تحريف تعني نحو التدوير بمعني ان النسان يدور حول معني الكلمة الحقيقي فيحرف معناها 
وهذا ما قدمته معاجم اللغه عن معني التحريف 
*هو تغيير المعني*
*وهذا هو ما تتكلم عنه هذه الاعداد*
*الشاهد الاول *
*سفر ارميا 8*
*ما  يتكلم عنه ارميا النبي في هذا الاصحاح وهو مرتبط بالاصحاح السابق هو عن  شعب اسرائيل قاسي الرقبة الذين يخلطون بين عبادة الله والعبادة الوثنية فهو  يقراءون كلمة الله ثم ينفزون الطقوس الوثنية ويمارسون رجساتها فكلمة الله  اصبحت لهم فقط سماع وليس اسلوب عملي وحياة وحتي الاشياء المقدسه اصبحوا  يستخدمونها في العبادة الوثنية  *
*بل  وشاهد مشهد افظع بكثير وهو انه شاهد اهالي يصتحبون اطفالهم الي الهيكل ثم  بعدها يخرجون بهؤلاء الاطفال الي وادي هنوم ليقدموا بعضهم محرقات باسم  الوثن فهذا اوجع واحزن قلب ارميا جدا علي ما وصل اليه الشعب وانهم يسمعون  كلمة الرب ويحرفون تطبيقها*
*فيتكلم عن العقاب  *
*8: 1 في ذلك الزمان يقول الرب يخرجون عظام ملوك يهوذا و عظام رؤسائه و عظام الكهنة و عظام الانبياء و عظام سكان اورشليم من قبورهم*
*هذا ما سيفعله بهم الكلدانيون من اهانة حتي للموتي *
*وهذا حدث بالفعل فالجيش الكلداني ظن ان في مقابل اليهود كنوز فاخرجوا الجثث من القبور وتركوها في العراء بحثا عن هذه الكنوز *
*8:  2 و يبسطونها للشمس و للقمر و لكل جنود السماوات التي احبوها و التي  عبدوها و التي ساروا وراءها و التي استشاروها و التي سجدوا لها لا تجمع و  لا تدفن بل تكون دمنة على وجه الارض*
*بمعني ان هؤلاء الملوك والانبياء الكذبة والعظماء عبدوا الشمس والقمر والان الشمس والقمر لا يستطيعوا ان يحموهم من العقاب **واهانة حثثه *
*8:  3 و يختار الموت على الحياة عند كل البقية الباقية من هذه العشيرة الشريرة  الباقية في كل الاماكن التي طردتهم اليها يقول رب الجنود*
*والاحياء منهم يفضلون الموت علي الحياة *
*ولكن الرب يريد توبتهم ورجوعهم فيبدا يقول لهم *
*8: 4 و تقول لهم هكذا قال الرب هل يسقطون و لا يقومون او يرتد احد و لا يرجع*
*الله  يطلب منهم أن يجعلهم يقفون وقفة حساب مع أنفسهم لعلهم يتنبهوا. والسؤال  هنا. هل إذا وقع أحدكم على الأرض وإتسخت ملابسه، هل يستمر جالسًا على الأرض  ينعى حالهُ أم يقوم ويسرع لتنظيف ملابسه وهكذا أنتم، فقد سقطتم في نجاسات  فلا تستمروا بل قدَموا توبة. أو يرتد أحد ولا يرجع لو ضل مسافر في طريقه  وأرشده أحدهم للطريق الصحيح فهل يستمر في الطريق الخطأ أو يصحح طريقه  شاكرًا لمن أرشده. فالخطية إذًا هي إنحراف عن الطريق الصحيح وهي سقوط  ولكنهم أي شعب يهوذا لم يرجع للطريق الصحيح ولم يقوم من سقطته فيقول لهم*
*8: 5 فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب في اورشليم ارتدادا دائما تمسكوا بالمكر ابو ان يرجعوا*
*فالرب يريد توبتهم ولكن هم يصروا ان لا يتوبوا وتمسكوا بالمكر *
*فالمكر المقصود هنا هو انهم يقراؤون كلمة الرب ويعتزون **بها  حرفيًا بغير روح، يهتمون بنسخها بكل دقة، ويغسلون القلم لتطهيره قبل كتابة  اسم "يهوه"، ويحسبون عدد الحروف حتى لا يخطئوا في كلمة، ويضعون الشريعة في  الهيكل، ولا يلمسها من كان دنسًا. ومع هذا كله كانوا يعبدون **الأوثان  ليس تحت ضغط العدو، ولا عن جهالة، لكنهم أحبوها وعبدوها وساروا وراءها  واستشاروها وسجدوا لها. وهذا بسبب الاشرار والانبياء الكذبه الذين سمحوا  لهم ان يفعلوا هذا في نفس الوقت يكتبون كلمة الرب ولا يقراءوها ولا يفعلوها  بل ويفسرون كلمة الرب لهم بما يناسب عبادتهم الوثنية التي احبوها فهذا  يلقبه الرب بمكر لان المكارين جعلوا معني كلمة الرب بدل من ان يدفع الي  التوبه هم حولوه بان يدفع للعبادات الوثنية فلم يتركوا لهم فرصه للتوبة*
*8: 6 صغيت و سمعت بغير المستقيم يتكلمون ليس احد يتوب عن شره قائلا ماذا عملت كل واحد رجع الى مسراه كفرس ثائر في الحرب*
*الرب  يصغي ويسمع لعل احدهم يتوب وهذا تعبير مجازي بالطبع فهو يريد ان الجميع  يتوبون ولكن وجدهم يتكلمون بكلام غير مستقيم , اي ان الكلام الغير المستقيم  اي المحرف هو الكلام الذي يقال الذي يتكلمون به وليس النص المكتوب فبدل من  ان سماعهم لكلمة الرب تجعل **يقف  الإنسان مع نفسه ليراجع نفسه فكل واحد رجع لخطيته كحصان يجرى في معركة بلا  خوف وبإندفاع، مبتعدًا عن الله لاهثًا وراء شهوته, وهذا بسبب انهم يسمعون  التفسير الباطل فيفرحون ويندفعون للشر *
*8: 7 بل اللقلق في السماوات يعرف ميعاده و اليمامة و السنونة المزقزقة حفظتا وقت مجيئهما اما شعبي فلم يعرف قضاء الرب*
*تعرف  الطيور والحيوانات مواعيدها بالغريزة وتحترمها، وأما شعب الله الذي هو تاج  الخليقة الأرضية كلها فلا يعي نداء خالقه، ولا يدرك "قضاء" الرب اي لا  يعرفون احكامه لا المكتوبه لانهم **لا يقراءونها ولا حتي يعرفون احكامه بالضمير والطبيعة،** فالمقصود هنا هو قضاء الرب اي الاحكام التي يصدونها ويكتبون القضاء فيها بناء علي وصايا الرب*
*8: 8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب*
*وهنا  العتاب لانهم يفرحون بان شريعة الرب الاصلية عندهم والنسخه موجوده في  الهيكل ولا يمسها نجس ولكن في ذات الوقت الكتبه وهم المسؤلين عن كتابة  احكام القضاء وهذا يعود علي ( **قضاء الرب **) هم يكتبون بالكذب فلا يعاقبون عابد الاوثان ولا يعاقبون الاغنياء والزناه بل يصدرون احكام علي البسطاء فكتبتهم حرفوا اقوال الله و**طوَعوها لرغباتهم الشريرة وعلينا إذا جلسنا للكتاب المقدس أن نطلب الله لا أن نثبت رأى خاص لنا.*
*وملحوظه  هذا العدد اول اشارة الي وظيفة الكتبة كفئة خاصه مسؤله عن تفسير الشريعة  وكتابت احكام القضاء بناء علي الشريعة وهم الذين يكتبون السجلات للملوك  ويمسكون حساباتهم وكتابة احكام القضاء وطبعا رائنا سلطانهم في ايام المسيح *
*فهؤلاء  اهتموا بكتاب الله دون الاهتمام بالله نفسه واهتموا بكتابة نسخ اكثر من  التطبيق ولهذا ادانتهم اكثر فهم يعرفون وصية الرب لانهم كتبوها بايديهم ولم  يوصوا بتنفيزها بل وصوا بالعكس وايضا عند التطبيق في احكام القضاء كتبوا  بالكذب علي احكام الله*
*اذا هذا الشهاد لا يتكلم عن تحريف نصوص الي الابد بل تحريف احكام *
*ولتاكيد ذلك اضع من قاموس الكتاب تعريف الكتبة *
*الكاتب | الكَتَبة*
*(1)  كاتب عمومي، وكان يُستأجر لكتابه ما يتلى عليه (ار 36: 4 و 18 و 32). أو  لتنظيم المعاملات أو السجلات القانونية. وفي حزقيال 9: 2 وصف لكتاب في  العهد القديم. كذلك نجد في الشعر القصصي جلجامش البابلي ذكرًا "للقوي  الحامل لوحات الكتاب في حزامه". وأكثر رسومات الإله نبو كاتب كتاب الحظ  تمثله في العصر البابلي حاملًا ازميل الكتابة الرقيق في يده. ويقوم توت في  الديانة المصرية بنفس ما نسب إلى نبو البابلي. وما زلنا نجد اليوم في شوارع  أكثر مدن الشرق كتَّابًا عمومين يلتف حولهم غير المتعلمين لكي يكتبوا لهم  ما يحتاجون إلى كتابته.*
*(2)  أمين سر، كاتب حكومي، أو موظف (2 مل 12: 10 وعز 4: 8 واع 10: 35 و 41)  وكان اللاويون يقومون بوظيفة الكتَّاب في عمل ترميم الهيكل (2 أخبار 34:  13).*
*(3) كاتب الناموس ولأجزاء الأخرى من العهد القديم (ار 8: 8). وأشهرهم عزرا الكاتب الذي كان ملمًا بالشريعة **الموسوية** كل الالمام. وقد وضع في قلبه أن يطلب شريعة الرب للقيام بها. ولكي يعلم **بني إسرائيل** الفرائض  والقضاء (عز 7: 6 و 10). وهو يشبه من هذه الوجه الكتبة المتأخرين الذين  كان عملهم تفسير الناموس، وقد دعاهم العهد الجديد "غراماتيس" وبالاحرى  "نوميكوي" المترجمة "**ناموسيين**"  أيضًا "نومو ديدا سكالوي" أي "معلمي الشريعة" وهم خصصول نفوسهم: أولًا  لدرس الناموس وتفسيره، وكان شرحهم، كما معروف عنه مدنيًا ودينيًا، كانوا  يحاولون تطبيقه على تفاصيل الحياة اليومية. وقد أصبحت قرارات عظماء الكتبة  شريعة شفاهية تدعى التقاليد. ثانيًا لدرس الأسفار الإلهية بنوع عام وذلك من  الوجهة التاريخية والتعليمية. ثالثًا للتعليم. وكان يلتف حول كل كاتب  مشهور جماعة من الطلاب يتتلمذون عليه. وقد تقدمت **صناعة  الكتابة تقدمًا عظيمًا بعد رجوع اليهود من السبي إذ انقطع الوحي اليهودي  عندئذ وبقي عليهم أن يدرسوا الأسفار الموجودة بين أيديهم وان يعملوا منها  أساسًا لحياتهم القومية. وقد كثر عدد الكتَّاب في عهد المكابيين (1 مكابيين  7: 12). وبلغوا أوج نفوذهم على الشعب في أيام المسيح. وكان بين **أعضاء السنهدريم (مجمع اليهود)** الكثيرون  منهم (متى 16: 21 و 26: 3). ومن وجد بينهم من آمنوا بتعاليم المسيح (8:  19) إلاَّ أن أكثرهم قاموا ضده وتذمروا عليه وظنوا أنهم وجدوا أخطاء في  أكثر ما عمله أو قاله هو وتلاميذه (متى 21: 15). وعلى الكتبة يقع جزء كبير  من مسؤولية صلب المسيح. وقد اشتركوا مع الحكام والشيوخ في اضطهاد بطرس  ويوحنا أيضًا (اع 4: 5). وكذلك في ما قاد في استشهاد **استفانوس** (اع 23: 9). وقد وصف **السيد المسيح** بعض الكتبة بأنهم مراؤون لأنهم عنوا بالأشياء المادية العرضية دون الروحية الجوهرية (مت 23).*
*وقد شرح الكتاب المقدس نفسه اخطائهم علي فم الرب يسوع المسيح فهم الذين قال لهم الرب يسوع *
*انجيل متي 23*
*13  «لكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُغْلِقُونَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ  النَّاسِ، فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَدَعُونَ الدَّاخِلِينَ  يَدْخُلُونَ.
14 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ  وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ بُيُوتَ  الأَرَامِلِ، ولِعِلَّةٍ تُطِيلُونَ صَلَوَاتِكُمْ. لِذلِكَ تَأْخُذُونَ  دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ.
15 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ  وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تَطُوفُونَ الْبَحْرَ  وَالْبَرَّ لِتَكْسَبُوا دَخِيلاً وَاحِدًا، وَمَتَى حَصَلَ تَصْنَعُونَهُ  ابْنًا لِجَهَنَّمَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْكُمْ مُضَاعَفًا.
16 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ  أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الْقَائِلُونَ: مَنْ حَلَفَ  بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَب الْهَيْكَلِ  يَلْتَزِمُ.
17 أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ! أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذَّهَبَ؟
18 وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْقُرْبَانِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ يَلْتَزِمُ.
19 أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ! أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلْقُرْبَانُ أَمِ الْمَذْبَحُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الْقُرْبَانَ؟
20 فَإِنَّ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِكُلِّ مَا عَلَيْهِ!
21 وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِالسَّاكِنِ فِيهِ،
22 وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اللهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ.
23  وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ!  لأَنَّكُمْ تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ وَالشِّبِثَّ وَالْكَمُّونَ،  وَتَرَكْتُمْ أَثْقَلَ النَّامُوسِ: الْحَقَّ وَالرَّحْمَةَ وَالإِيمَانَ.  كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هذِهِ وَلاَ تَتْرُكُوا تِلْكَ.
24 أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الَّذِينَ يُصَفُّونَ عَنِ الْبَعُوضَةِ وَيَبْلَعُونَ الْجَمَلَ.
25  وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ!  لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ، وَهُمَا مِنْ  دَاخِل مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافًا وَدَعَارَةً.
26 أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ  الأَعْمَى! نَقِّ أَوَّلاً دَاخِلَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ لِكَيْ  يَكُونَ خَارِجُهُمَا أَيْضًا نَقِيًّا.
27 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا  الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ  قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً، وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل  مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ.
28 هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضًا: مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَارًا، وَلكِنَّكُمْ  مِنْ دَاخِل مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْمًا.
29 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا  الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تَبْنُونَ  قُبُورَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَتُزَيِّنُونَ مَدَافِنَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ،
30 وَتَقُولُونَ: لَوْ كُنَّا فِي أَيَّامِ آبَائِنَا لَمَا شَارَكْنَاهُمْ فِي دَمِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ.
31 فَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءُ قَتَلَةِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ.
32 فَامْلأُوا أَنْتُمْ مِكْيَالَ آبَائِكُمْ.
33 أَيُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي! كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟
34  لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ  وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ  فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ،
35  لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مِنْ  دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي  قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ.
36 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هذَا كُلَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَى هذَا الْجِيلِ!*
*الشاهد الثاني*
*في  البداية اريد ان اوضح شيئ مهم. هل كل نبوة قيلت من انبياء العهد القديم  والجديد كتبت ؟ بالاطبع لا لان ما كتب هو الوحي الكتابي فقط*​ رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 16

*كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحًى بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ،**وَنَافِعٌ**لِلتَّعْلِيمِ**وَالتَّوْبِيخِ،**لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي**الْبِرِّ،*
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 15: 4

*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَ فَكُتِبَ كُتِبَ لأَجْلِ**تَعْلِيمِنَا،**حَتَّى بِالصَّبْرِ وَالتَّعْزِيَةِ بِمَا فِي**الْكُتُبِ يَكُونُ لَنَا رَجَاءٌ**.*
*فالنبوات من روح الله القدوس مستمرة حتي الان ولكن هي ليست وحي كتابي *
*ولكن  هناك نبوات واقوال للانبياء هي نبوات مكانية فقط لم تكتب في الكتاب  المقدس. ومن هنا نفهم ان الكلام هنا عن نبوات ليس الكتابية ولكن عن اقوال  الانبياء المكانية  *
*سفر ارميا 23*
*في  هذا الأصحاح فإنه يوبخ الرعاة الأنانيين والأنبياء الكذبة وكل القيادات  الفاسدة، ليعلن أن الله يتسلم رعاية شعبه بنفسه. إنه لا يترك شعبه، بل يقوم  بالعمل الرعوي، مقدمًا بره الإلهي برًا لهم، منطلقًا بهم إلى خروجٍ جديدٍ  فائق.*
*23: 28 النبي الذي معه حلم فليقص حلما و الذي معه كلمتي فليتكلم بكلمتي بالحق ما للتبن مع الحنطة يقول الرب*
*الرب  يقول هنا ان كلمته تظهر حتي ولو كان هناك انبياء كذبه يدعون باطلا انهم  يتكلمون بكلام الرب فكلمة الرب هي مثل الحنطة بين التبن فيستطيع اي انسان  ان يعرف الفرق بين الحنطة **وبين  التبن ولكن لو خلط شعبه بين الاثنين فالرب يعرضهم للتجارب والاضطهاد لكي  يفرق بين الحنطة وبين التبن مثل الذي يدرس حنطته بالنورج لكي يفرق بين  الحنطة والزوان *
*23: 29 اليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب و كمطرقة تحطم الصخر*
*اي ان كلمة الرب تحرق اي تبن من كلام الانبياء الكذبه **وتذيب  الشمع. القلوب المتحجرة كالشمع تذيبها وإذا لم تذوب بالنار تكون كلمة الله  كمطرقة تحطم الصخر. إذا لم يذوب بنار الحب فيطبع الله فيه صورته، فكلمته  تحطم القلب المتحجر لأنها تخيف الخاطئ. فنفس الكلمة التي تعزى وتفرح، تخيف  وترعب على حسب حالة القلب. وهناك قلب شمعى كلمة الله تذيبه بالمحبة وهناك  قلب صخرى يحطمه الله بالخوف. وإذا كان هناك خبث فكلمة الله تحرقه وتنقى  الذهب منه*
*افبعد هذا العدد ياتي احد ويدعي ان كلمة الرب محرفة ؟ *
*فالرب يشهد ان كلمة الرب تحرق اي انسان يتعدي عليها حتي ولو تمهل الرب عليه لفتره *
*23: 30 لذلك هانذا على الانبياء يقول الرب الذين يسرقون كلمتي بعضهم من بعض*
*معني يسرقون كلمتي هو انهم يسرقون كلمة الرب من قلوب سامعيها كما شرح الرب بالتفصيل في مثل خرج الزارع ليزرع في *
*انجيل متي 13*
*18 «فَاسْمَعُوا أَنْتُمْ مَثَلَ الزَّارِعِ:
19  كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلِمَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُ، فَيَأْتِي  الشِّرِّيرُ وَيَخْطَفُ مَا قَدْ زُرِعَ فِي قَلْبِهِ. هذَا هُوَ  الْمَزْرُوعُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ.*
*وايضا **بخداعاتهم يفقدوا كلمة الله تأثيرها في القلوب. وهم يسرقون كلمات أنبيائى وتعبيراتهم ويخلطونها بما عندهم**. اذا الامر ليس عن تحريف نص مكتوب ولكن عن نبوات الانبياء التي يقولونها **لامور مكانية فقط فيسرقون **كلمت النبي وكل منهم يدعي انه قائلها *
*23: 31 هانذا على الانبياء يقول الرب الذين ياخذون لسانهم و يقولون قال*
*ونوع اخر من الانبياء الكذبه الذي لا يسرق كلام نبوات الرب الحقيقيه ولكن ياتي ويقول كلامه الشخصي ويدعوا ان هذا كلام الرب *
*23:  32 هانذا على الذين يتنباون باحلام كاذبة يقول الرب الذين يقصونها و يضلون  شعبي باكاذيبهم و مفاخراتهم و انا لم ارسلهم و لا امرتهم فلم يفيدوا هذا  الشعب فائدة يقول الرب*
*ونوع  اخر من الانبياء الكذبة وهم اصحاب الاحلام الكاذبة ويدعوا ان هذه الاحلام  هي كلام الرب ويضلوا الشعب بهذه الاحلام الكاذبه وبخاصه ان كل كلامهم لا  يبني ولا يفيد الشعب *
*وهنا اتوقف لحظة *
*من من هؤلاء الثلاثة انواع قيل عنهم يحرف اسفار الناموس المكتوب او اسفار الانبياء ؟ *
*ولا  واحد . فالكلام ليس عن الوحي المكتوب ولا علاقه بتغيير الكتاب ولا اي كلمة  حتي مكتوبة ولكن هو الكذب بادعاء ان ما يقولونه هو كلام الرب وهؤلاء  الانبياء الكذبه هم كثيرين علي مدار الاجيال ولكن لم يغير منهم احد كلمة  الرب القوية بل الرب وضح ان كلمته هي التي تحرق كذب هؤلاء وتحطم كبرياؤهم  فهم وكذبهم يزول وكلمة الرب تبقي *
*23: 33 و اذا سالك هذا الشعب او نبي او كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل لهم اي وحي اني ارفضكم هو قول الرب *
*23: 34 فالنبي او الكاهن او الشعب الذي يقول وحي الرب اعاقب ذلك الرجل و بيته *
*23: 35 هكذا تقولون الرجل لصاحبه و الرجل لاخيه بماذا اجاب الرب و ماذا تكلم به الرب *
*23: 36 اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا*
*فالرب  يقول هنا ان الانبياء الكذبه والكهنة الاشرار والشعب الذي يتبعهم اساؤا  الي الرب فلهذا يعاقبهم الرب بشده فهم منعوا الشعب عن قراءة وفهم كلام الرب  الحقيقي وهذا تعبير وحي الرب فلا تذكروه اي انهم تركوا قراءة كلمة الرب  الحقيقيه وتركوا فهمها وتطبيقها صحيحا بل جاؤا بكلام كذب من عندهم وقالوا  انه وحي الرب فهذا تحريف معني لان الرب لم يقل هذا الكلام وليس تحريف لفظ  كلمات الرب لانهم لم يقربوا اليها بل هم رفضوا حتي قراءتها *
*23: 37 هكذا تقول للنبي بماذا اجابك الرب و ماذا تكلم به الرب *
*23:  38 و اذا كنتم تقولون وحي الرب فلذلك هكذا قال الرب من اجل قولكم هذه  الكلمة وحي الرب و قد ارسلت اليكم قائلا لا تقولوا وحي الرب *
*23: 39 لذلك هانذا انساكم نسيانا و ارفضكم من امام وجهي انتم و المدينة التي اعطيتكم و اباءكم اياها *
*23: 40 و اجعل عليكم عارا ابديا و خزيا ابديا لا ينسى *
*والعقاب من ذات الفعل هم تركوا كلمة الرب فالرب تركهم **لشرهم** وهذا يؤكد ان معني الاعداد هنا هو ترك كلام الرب والجري وراء كلام الانبياء الكذبة *
* وفي الملف التالي بمعونة الرب ساكمل بعض الشواهد الاخري التي استشهد بها المشكك*​*والمجد لله دائما*​ 
*
*


----------

